

Zed Shaw Audio Interview - phren0logy
http://thechangelog.com/post/1087757312/episode-0-3-4-mongrel2-guitar-and-more-with-zed-shaw

======
netherland
I love his reply when asked if Rails is still a ghetto, that most every
development community is a social ponzi scheme.

------
nailer
Interesting as always. For anyone else wondering what 'spidey' was:
<http://www.chromium.org/spdy/spdy-whitepaper>

~~~
netherland
Thank you! Gotta know how to spell what you're searching for. :-/ Updated the
article...

------
yanowitz
I like how calm his spoken voice is versus his written voice. (And then
there's a discussion of this dissonance at the end of the interview)

~~~
kmfrk
I dunno; if you've talked to him over Twitter or e-mail, it will hardly be
surprising.

Reading his oppugn.us rants makes it clear that he uses his tone for purported
effect, not as a general voice.

And it works.

